# Yhwach vs Gilgamesh.



## saint rider 890 (May 8, 2016)

Scenario 1: Speed Equal.
Scenario 2: Speed Unqual.

Both of them Bloodlusted.

PIS/CIS not allowed.

CCC feat not allowed.


----------



## ho11ow (May 8, 2016)

Scenario 1: yhwach low diff
Scenario 2: yhwach blitz


----------



## BreakFlame (May 8, 2016)

Ea to the face.

Ea to the face again.

Also, with all these claims of godhood Ywach keeps throwing around, Enkidu would render him helpless.


----------



## ho11ow (May 8, 2016)

^
Yhwach have Almighty precognition, Enkidu can't do shit to him

Also, mach 500+ Yhwach could blitzs mach 50 Gilgamesh


----------



## Sablés (May 8, 2016)

Gil turns into a blood splat on the wall. He's  high-tier in the HST at best.

lock thread


----------



## Finalbeta (May 8, 2016)

ho11ow said:


> Scenario 1: yhwach low diff
> Scenario 2: yhwach blitz


I go with this


----------



## Xhominid (May 8, 2016)

Huh...I thought Gilgamesh would have a better chance against Yhwach due to Ea and his Reality Marble working well against the Almighty's ability to simply ignore an ability he understands...

But I guess Gilgamesh isn't faster than Yhwach regardless so blitzed.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (May 8, 2016)

what an awful thread

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 8, 2016)

Maybe he meant FF Gilgamesh.


----------



## shade0180 (May 8, 2016)

Fate gil is like 100 times slower than bleach verse.


----------



## Adamant soul (May 8, 2016)

Superman said:


> Maybe he meant FF Gilgamesh.



No one from Bleach is worthy of FF Gilgamesh's presence. He has too much swagger for such trash.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenpachi TZ (May 9, 2016)

Liquid said:


> Gil turns into a blood splat on the wall. He's  high-tier in the HST at best.
> 
> lock thread



Wait, really?

All this crazy OP shit I read about him and he can't even clear Bleach?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BreakFlame (May 9, 2016)

Gil is crazy OP.....in his own verse. Unfortunately, Bleach has a stat advantage on him.


Of course, Origin Gil shits on the whole verse.


----------



## Hamaru (May 9, 2016)

Kenpachi TZ said:


> Wait, really?
> 
> All this crazy OP shit I read about him and he can't even clear Bleach?



Yeah, I was on the same boat as this. 

With everything I see about Gil in the OBD, I assumed this would be a stomp in his favor. I could have sworn someone put him up against Goku or some shit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BreakFlame (May 9, 2016)

Origin Gil is MFTL and Galaxy level. 

Vanilla Gil is only city+ and hypersonic, though.


----------



## ho11ow (May 9, 2016)

Hamaru said:


> Yeah, I was on the same boat as this.
> 
> With everything I see about Gil in the OBD, I assumed this would be a stomp in his favor. I could have sworn someone put him up against Goku or some shit.


Nah
Goku stomp any version of Gilgamesh


----------



## TheBlackDragonz (May 9, 2016)

Kenpachi TZ said:


> Wait, really?
> 
> All this crazy OP shit I read about him and he can't even clear Bleach?



Speed's the main issue, afaik.


----------



## Sablés (May 9, 2016)

speed and just about every other stat

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Iwandesu (May 9, 2016)

Literally anything besides some exoteric hougus from his gate i guess 
Which aint holding a candle here 
Mach 70 gil against mach 1k-4k ivach 
Small island level EA against country+ casual tk


----------



## Divell (May 10, 2016)

People saying Bleach is 100 times faster than Fate: Stay Night/Zero, please get your facts together  and fancalcs out of here, Bleach ain't that slow

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Hamaru (May 10, 2016)

ho11ow said:


> Nah
> Goku stomp any version of Gilgamesh



I think I just got the Gils mixed up.


----------



## FrozenFeathers (May 10, 2016)

Yhwach educates this ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) how to be a King.


----------



## Divell (May 11, 2016)

Adamant soul said:


> No one from Bleach is worthy of FF Gilgamesh's presence. He has too much swagger for such trash.


and is too weak for any of them


----------



## Adamant soul (May 11, 2016)

Divell said:


> and is too weak for any of them



Low-tier bait m8.
FF Gilgamesh solos Bleach.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bad Wolf (May 11, 2016)

What's FF gilgamesh?


----------



## Adamant soul (May 11, 2016)

Bad Wolf said:


> What's FF gilgamesh?



Final Fantasy Gilgamesh

This guy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shade0180 (May 11, 2016)

FF Gil would rape anyone in HST.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bad Wolf (May 11, 2016)

Adamant soul said:


> Final Fantasy Gilgamesh
> 
> This guy.


Oh ok, I was thinking of some incarnation of gilgamesh of the fate series that I've missed


----------



## Divell (May 11, 2016)

Adamant soul said:


> Low-tier bait m8.
> FF Gilgamesh solos Bleach.


He should be able to kill some people, but most of Bleach can either blits him or destroy him via hax or pure brute force.


----------



## TheBlackDragonz (May 11, 2016)

Divell said:


> He should be able to kill some people, but most of Bleach can either blits him or destroy him via hax or pure brute force.



um

you mean the same Gilgamesh that walks through the Interdimensional Rift? The same Gilgamesh that from what I can tell beat up Cloud and Zidane and Squall?

That Gilgamesh?


----------



## Adamant soul (May 11, 2016)

Divell said:


> He should be able to kill some people, but most of Bleach can either blits him or destroy him via hax or pure brute force.



You realize Gilgamesh is planet level and he's definitely not slower than Bleach verse (he's quad digits at least considering he can fight the FF12 party and Serah, Noel and Snow)? Bleach isn't overwhelming him quite the opposite in fact. Bleach's top-tiers would be low-tiers/barely mid-tiers in the FF multiverse.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BreakFlame (May 11, 2016)

Divell said:


> He should be able to kill some people, but most of Bleach can either blits him or destroy him via hax or pure brute force.



AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAno. He's way out of the HST's league. FF Gilgamesh would slaughter them and steal their swords for his collection.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (May 11, 2016)

Why would you steal shit?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Divell (May 11, 2016)

TheBlackDragonz said:


> um
> 
> you mean the same Gilgamesh that walks through the Interdimensional Rift? The same Gilgamesh that from what I can tell beat up Cloud and Zidane and Squall?
> 
> That Gilgamesh?


aren't we using Fate say night? wtf are Cloud and the rest doing here?


----------



## Divell (May 11, 2016)

Adamant soul said:


> You realize Gilgamesh is planet level and he's definitely not slower than Bleach verse (he's quad digits at least considering he can fight the FF12 party and Serah, Noel and Snow)? Bleach isn't overwhelming him quite the opposite in fact. Bleach's top-tiers would be low-tiers/barely mid-tiers in the FF multiverse.


mach 50 and is island lv. don't knwo the planet where do you get that. the slowest guy in bleach is Kenpachi and on his own feets can go mach 32 in base. while limited.


----------



## Divell (May 11, 2016)

BreakFlame said:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAno. He's way out of the HST's league. FF Gilgamesh would slaughter them and steal their swords for his collection.


Too much hax, I can give you reasons why Yumichika would destroy this guy.


----------



## Divell (May 11, 2016)

Oh and guys, walking through dimensions isn't soemthing new for Bleach, they have been doing it since chapter 1.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (May 11, 2016)

"I can masturbate bleach just as hard as SB"- Divell 2016

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jackalinthebox (May 11, 2016)

Why is FF Gilgamesh being brought up? Pretty sure he would fodderize Yhwach.


----------



## bitethedust (May 11, 2016)

The fact that Divell can't into reading comprehension is just too funny.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shade0180 (May 11, 2016)

Jackalinthebox said:


> Why is FF Gilgamesh being brought up? Pretty sure he would fodderize Yhwach.



Because Divell didn't read what he quoted.


----------



## TheBlackDragonz (May 11, 2016)

Divell said:


> aren't we using Fate say night? wtf are Cloud and the rest doing here?



Because the topic shifted to FF GILGAMESH about 10-15 posts back.

In which case he destroys since he probably destroyed the SS-level Cloud, and if not that Zidane is planetary.


----------



## BreakFlame (May 11, 2016)

Divell said:


> Too much hax, I can give you reasons why Yumichika would destroy this guy.



Remember that thread where you tried to convince everyone that Ywach was omnipotent, and as a result spent several days as the OBD whipping boy?

That's what you're getting into here. So let me stop you now. 

FF is stronger than Bleach. In every way. 

Gil can tangle with the main characters of several games that could tie Bleach in knots.

Your opinion of where Bleach should fall is irrelevant without actual scans/calcs to back it up.

Your opinion of Gil's strength is even more irrelevant to showings against characters with those scans and calcs.

Do not do this. You can't win.


----------



## Divell (May 11, 2016)

TheBlackDragonz said:


> Because the topic shifted to FF GILGAMESH about 10-15 posts back.
> 
> In which case he destroys since he probably destroyed the SS-level Cloud, and if not that Zidane is planetary.


oh ok, my bad, I though we were talking about the other gilgamesh, fucking japaneses. i can't really talk about that one as i don't play FF. 

PD: Cloud is a jobber.



BreakFlame said:


> Remember that thread where you tried to convince everyone that Ywach was omnipotent, and as a result spent several days as the OBD whipping boy?
> 
> That's what you're getting into here. So let me stop you now.
> 
> ...


When did I said that? Seriously when was that I don't always keep up with myself.

I though we were talking about thsi guy

not this guy

but somebody told me the OP changed it.


----------



## shade0180 (May 11, 2016)

The OP didn't change anything, really.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (May 11, 2016)

Out of curiosity,how are Ywach powers treated in the OBD?

Does he gets the powers of the other Sternritters?

And The Allmighty is treated as NLF or are the things that it shows to nullify ( practically everything in Bleach) taken into account?


----------



## BreakFlame (May 11, 2016)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> Out of curiosity,how are Ywach powers treated in the OBD?
> 
> Does he gets the powers of the other Sternritters?
> 
> And The Allmighty is treated as NLF or are the things that it shows to nullify ( practically everything in Bleach) taken into account?



He gets the powers he is displayed as having and being capable of using.

And we treat it as precog and anti-magic. Anything at the level he's nullified hax-wise is fair game as long as the other guy doesn't out-class him by an order of magnitude or something.


----------



## Xhominid (May 12, 2016)

Quick question who IS Origin Gilgamesh? Is it the ACTUAL Gilgamesh from the book Epic of Gilgamesh or is it basically FSN stuff that makes as close to the real thing as possible?


----------



## BreakFlame (May 12, 2016)

Xhominid said:


> Quick question who IS Origin Gilgamesh? Is it the ACTUAL Gilgamesh from the book Epic of Gilgamesh or is it basically FSN stuff that makes as close to the real thing as possible?



The latter, I believe. Origin Gil only shows up in CCC and is ridiculously more powerful than FSN Gil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crimson King (May 12, 2016)

The hell is this mach 500 bullshit?

Gil is fast enough to slap away faster than lightning arrows.



> Instantly, thunder boomed outside the glass window when the arrow was within 20 meters from the hotel. Bright light dazzled, and innumerous small bolts of lightning ran across the sky. Of those, one had directly hit the arrow and dissipated what should have been a deadly blow in the air. Still, the shockwave shattered the glass, coming at all sides in the room.
> “ ”
> Tine casted a silent chant, and wind swirled from her hand to become a barrier that deflected the glass shrapnel raining down on herself, Gilgamesh, and her subordinates.
> “Are you uninjured?”
> ...


----------



## ho11ow (May 12, 2016)

Crimson King said:


> The hell is this mach 500 bullshit?
> 
> Gil is fast enough to slap away faster than lightning arrows.


Mach 500 is Ichigo's speed in Karakura town arc. In obd Yhwach's speed even more bullshit "(at least mach 2800)"


----------



## Crimson King (May 12, 2016)

ho11ow said:


> Mach 500 is Ichigo's speed in Karakura town arc. In obd Yhwach's speed even more bullshit "(at least mach 2800)"



The calc is stacking on top of another calc and assuming a timeframe.

And where is the mach 500 thing?


----------



## ho11ow (May 12, 2016)

Crimson King said:


> The calc is stacking on top of another calc and assuming a timeframe.
> 
> And where is the mach 500 thing?


Just search in Regicide's blog, I just know mach 500 Ichigo from King vs Stark thread because some people mention it


----------



## Sablés (May 12, 2016)

1) That isn't calc-stacking

2) That assumed timeframe would be low-balling if anything

3) Yhwach only needs to think to wipe Gil off the planet, speed or no.

Why is this thread still open?


----------



## Crimson King (May 12, 2016)

ho11ow said:


> Just search in Regicide's blog, I just know mach 500 Ichigo from King vs Stark thread because some people mention it


blog search is borked


Liquid said:


> 1) That isn't calc-stacking


It's like that narido thing where one calc is linking to another which links to another.


Liquid said:


> 2) That assumed timeframe would be low-balling if anything


Why? That box has no given speed.


Liquid said:


> 3) Yhwach only needs to think to wipe Gil off the planet, speed or no.


Same for Gil. Just think and 360 swordspam from 1 mm away happens.


----------



## Sablés (May 12, 2016)

Crimson King said:


> It's like that narido thing where one calc is linking to another which links to another.



Wrong. Its a calc with _distance _scaling leading to speed which is commonly accepted for both speed and DC.



> Why? That box has no given speed.



Vehicle made by hypersonic(minimum)  /MCB-Town-level characters speeding towards a destination. No, using speeds of normal transportation is a low end.



> Same for Gil. Just think and 360 swordspam from 1 mm away happens.


I suppose, if Gil's arsenal suddenly got about 100000x more powerful, he _might _be able to pull something off. That number is an approximation by the way.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (May 12, 2016)

Xhominid said:


> Quick question who IS Origin Gilgamesh? Is it the ACTUAL Gilgamesh from the book Epic of Gilgamesh or is it basically FSN stuff that makes as close to the real thing as possible?


Origin Gil is basically Gilgamesh's full power within Nasuverse. All the other servents get a power boost through some bullshit about tapping into the Origin of humans. Gilgamesh gets his power that he had when he was alive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Divell (May 13, 2016)

Crimson King said:


> The hell is this mach 500 bullshit?
> 
> Gil is fast enough to slap away faster than lightning arrows.


pretty much scaling from Gin's bankai, everyone in bleach is mach 500 (high tiers anyway), and lightning goes at mach 260


----------



## Akatora (May 13, 2016)

Divell said:


> pretty much scaling from Gin's bankai, everyone in bleach is mach 500 (high tiers anyway), and lightning goes at *mach 260*



I might be remembering wrongly but are you sure lightning isn't faster than that?
like ~ 260x60x60 aka ~ mach 936 000


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (May 13, 2016)

Akatora said:


> like ~ 260x60x60 aka ~ mach 936 000


Im pretty sure Mach 936000 is beyond the speed of light and why are you multiplying 260 by 60 twice??

Gin's Bankai is pretty much bullshit and the mach 500 goes to anyone who is captain level or above. Any character worth a shit gets mach 260 because even Omaeda evaded Yhwach's black ooze


----------



## Divell (May 13, 2016)

Akatora said:


> I might be remembering wrongly but are you sure lightning isn't faster than that?
> like ~ 260x60x60 aka ~ mach 936 000


nope. 


OneSimpleAnime said:


> Im pretty sure Mach 936000 is beyond the speed of light and why are you multiplying 260 by 60 twice??
> 
> Gin's Bankai is pretty much bullshit and the mach 500 goes to anyone who is captain level or above. Any character worth a shit gets mach 260 because even Omaeda evaded Yhwach's black ooze


that's the equivalent of matsumoto evading the light.


----------



## Akatora (May 14, 2016)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> Im pretty sure Mach 936000 is beyond the speed of light and why are you multiplying 260 by 60 twice??
> 
> Gin's Bankai is pretty much bullshit and the mach 500 goes to anyone who is captain level or above. Any character worth a shit gets mach 260 because even Omaeda evaded Yhwach's black ooze




I took the asumption that the mach 260 was mistakingly written in hours where it should have been in seconds.
so to make a second into an hour you have to x60 to get it into min then x60 to get it into hours.

mach 1= 1225 km/h

googling the speed of lightning:

leader= 61 km/s

return= 27800 km/s


so lets see what these turn into for mach speed:

Leader: 61 x 60 x 60 / 1225 = mach 179

Return: 27800 x 60 x 60= mach 81 698


based on these numbers:


----------



## TheBlackDragonz (May 14, 2016)

IMO, the flash may travel at the speed of light, but the electricity of the bolt isn't/can't, depending if it has mass or not.


----------



## Xhominid (May 14, 2016)

I believe the Mach 500+ happened since Ichigo's Bankai speed was as fast as lightning and all the Captains can keep up with it now combined with them evading the Shadow Blobs which hit SS at incredible speeds.

Ichigo himself got ANOTHER monstrous speed boost(around Mach 1000+ or more, forgot) when he reached the Soul Society from the Soul Palace in a couple of hours). Ichibei is around Mach 3000+ due to being able to catch up to Yhwach after smashing him twice with the 1000ri Palm and then smashing him back to where they fought from with a single swing and Yhwach scales from that.

Hilariously, I wouldn't be surprised since the Captains have been stated to level grind since the end of the Soul Society Arc, they should be somewhat near Mach 800 at the very least(but that's just me).


----------



## Crimson King (May 15, 2016)

Divell said:


> pretty much scaling from Gin's bankai, everyone in bleach is mach 500 (high tiers anyway), and lightning goes at mach 260


100% certain Gin lied through his teeth on its speed.

edit: 



Xhominid said:


> I believe the Mach 500+ happened since Ichigo's Bankai speed was as fast as lightning and all the Captains can keep up with it now combined with them evading the Shadow Blobs which hit SS at incredible speeds.
> 
> Ichigo himself got ANOTHER monstrous speed boost(around Mach 1000+ or more, forgot) when he reached the Soul Society from the Soul Palace in a couple of hours). Ichibei is around Mach 3000+ due to being able to catch up to Yhwach after smashing him twice with the 1000ri Palm and then smashing him back to where they fought from with a single swing and Yhwach scales from that.
> 
> Hilariously, I wouldn't be surprised since the Captains have been stated to level grind since the end of the Soul Society Arc, they should be somewhat near Mach 800 at the very least(but that's just me).



So all A>B>c, no calcs shown, and argument from belief?


----------



## Akatora (May 15, 2016)

Crimson King said:


> 100% certain Gin lied through his teeth on its speed.
> 
> edit:
> 
> ...




People also need to take into account the option of aim dodging


----------



## howdy01 (May 15, 2016)

don't know if these links work...


----------



## Divell (May 15, 2016)

Crimson King said:


> 100% certain Gin lied through his teeth on its speed.
> 
> edit:
> 
> ...


here we go again, Mach 500 is what told Ichigo, what did he told Aizen? We don't know. And all that shit he told Ichigo is what says about Gin's Bankai, and Ichigo either way was already lightning speed in SS Arc.


----------



## Xelloss (May 15, 2016)

I see no reason to keep this open.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

